# gaggia classic for newbies



## zulu21 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all.....am new to the world of coffee machines......

I am thinking of buying a gaggia classic,am a complete novice and wonder whether the gaggia classic would be a good starting point.....I would be making latte,cappuccino and espresso mainly at weekends.....

Any advice would be warmly received......

Is this machine as good as reviews suggest.....

I understand that there is quite a learning curve for a novice such as myself but am quite prepared for this.....

Many thanks in advance.....


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Zulu,

Yes a classic is a very good machine to start with. A used machine from eBay at around 100 pounds is a good bet unless you find a new one under 200.


----------



## zulu21 (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks for the speedy reply southpaw...

Have seen a new unit on amazon for just over£200...

will probably get one......

I think half the enjoyment of a good cappuccino will be in the making it.....

rather than having a pod only machine that does everything for you.....

many thanks again.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You will need a tamper and ideally a grinder too for best results.


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

There was a classic on Amazon from the warehouse for 165. Its in the used section. But it will be a customer return


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

You will NEED a good grinder too. Don't be fooled by cheap ones, about £130 is a minimum spend. Something like the Iberital MC2.

The Classic is great, You'll love learning your craft on it.


----------

